# Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

So I decided to try the Tatuaje Havana VI Artisitas (Torpedo size, my fav size). I read reviews and saw some review videos on this cigar and it seems that almost every Tatuaje I ever tried always has construction problems. Even on the reviews Ive read and seen they always have construction problems. They either unravel or always crack on me. Why is it? 
The flavor on this cigar was great though! Nice and mellow taste. Rich tobacco taste, picked up some cocoa bean and peanut. It was on the salty side. I tasted salt here and there. The cigar reminded me of a JFR Piramide I smoked a while back, flavor wise. I paid 10 bucks for this Tatuaje and I have to say if the construction would of been flawless it would of been worth it. Enjoy the pics...


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

Tried the Tatuaje J21 reserve had the same problem took the box back


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Tat's one of my most favorite sticks. Problems with them huh. Flint


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had the same problems with the Tatuajes ... but they are very good, so I forgive them .


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, it's a bummer that takes away from the relaxation of the smoke, when you're worried about the construction. But, they are verry tasty.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with you Gerry - it really does take away from the relaxation. I've had less problems with the Havana line than say the brown labels but I really inspect them before I pick one from the humidor.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I had the same problem , I need to try the others tats lines but the taste was excellent


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I have had the same problems in the past with Tatuajes. They seem to like lower humidity.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I know pete johnson said in an interview he is more concerned with taste than construction


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I know pete johnson said in an interview he is more concerned with taste than construction


Yea I saw that video too,wasn't it, he is more concerned with taste than burn issues? Something like that. Anyway, I see what you're saying but when a cigar unravels and its falling apart its hard to smoke it and get the full flavor. Good cigar though!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Got one of those restign. Might have to pick it up over the weekend and see if i have the same problem


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

BTW i have had hermosos before with no wrapper issues.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Yea I saw that video too,wasn't it, he is more concerned with taste than burn issues? Something like that. Anyway, I see what you're saying but when a cigar unravels and its falling apart its hard to smoke it and get the full flavor. Good cigar though!


Must have been a video linked from here, because I saw the same thing. He is only worried about flavor, not appearance and construction as much. Probably why his private, Black Label cigars use a binder for the wrapper. They don't really use a true wrapper leaf.


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

In my experience, these things burn normally after a spell in lower RH. I agree with most that the flavor pays you off even if you have to fight the burn a bit, but 63-64% seems to give me the best of all worlds.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had the same smoke, in a different vitola from my local shop a few times, and its been nothing but perfect every time.
Scott


----------

